# Advice please. pressure washers.



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

You guys are a wealth of info for me at the minute and im hoping you can help me once again . I was hoping to get everything i need to create snow foam ,sooooo. what do you recomend? where to buy which bits from? buget is £150 to £200. cheaper the better but i want best results. Go spend my money. Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

karcher k4.99

good wee bargain there 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0001I1MU8/30000576-21/?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

and a foam lance from Tim

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html

followed with VP PH neutral snow

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/valet-pro-ph-neutral-snow-foam/prod_500.html

and your set!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

backzilla said:


> You guys are a wealth of info for me at the minute and im hoping you can help me once again . I was hoping to get everything i need to create snow foam ,sooooo. what do you recomend? where to buy which bits from? buget is £150 to £200. cheaper the better but i want best results. Go spend my money. Thanks again for all your advice.


You have a good budget so should easily get a good machine.
Deduct about £50 for your foam lance leaves you £100-£150 for a machine
At £150 you should get a good domestic Karcher or a Lavor aim to nearer the 150 mark as that machine will more than likely have these useful features which are essential to ease of use and good results.
Long high pressure hose 8M or longer (you wont have to keep moving the machine around to clean the job)
>2kw brass pump (essential for achieving good flow rate) 
flow rate >450L/H 
A high pressure hose tidy/store :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

B&Q Mac4 - £180
Makita HW130 - £165
Add your lance on, and you're ready to get foaming with good results.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a K3.99M and thye foam lance from Tim and its works perfect.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

PJS said:


> B&Q Mac4 - £180
> Makita HW130 - £165
> Add your lance on, and you're ready to get foaming with good results.


Good call - I have had THREE domestic Karcher's die on me in the space of three years - not very good at all!

I won't be buying Karcher again.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

The figures seem quite good on this. Can i get a lance to fit? Is it any good?
Selwyn Heavy Duty 1800W Max. Pressure 160 Bar Upright Pressure Washer inc Wheels: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

backzilla said:


> The figures seem quite good on this. Can i get a lance to fit? Is it any good?
> Selwyn Heavy Duty 1800W Max. Pressure 160 Bar Upright Pressure Washer inc Wheels: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Waste of time!

Product Specification

Power input: 1800W
Motor: 220-240V/ 50Hz
Working Pressure: 90-130 Bar
Max. Pressure: 120-160 Bar
Max. Flow: 360L/H

and thats before you have the added problem of getting fitting accesorries, looking that pic the connections do not look like a standard type fit at all.
(Go on do tell, you have that unit already dont you?)


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm on the look out for a washer and lance. Was going to buy a Karcher but have seen alot of bad reviews/ comments. (I know you really only hear the complaints). Have the same budget as above (upto £200). Would be interested to hear of any other makes.
Cheers

Dunc


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Karchers are good machines. You get what you pay for though. I wouldn't get a Lavor. Good machine but warranty means Di** sh** to them


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Karchers are good machines. You get what you pay for though. I wouldn't get a Lavor. Good machine but warranty means Di** sh** to them


Yes you were unlucky with yours, i remember the saga you had but that is unique you must admit, as you know I use the wickes lavor machine and it has been going strong for nearly 2yrs and survived a battering and theft.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chunky79 said:


> I'm on the look out for a washer and lance. Was going to buy a Karcher but have seen alot of bad reviews/ comments. (I know you really only hear the complaints). Have the same budget as above (upto £200). Would be interested to hear of any other makes.
> Cheers
> 
> Dunc


Just saying you are getting a karcher doesnt mean much as they do a whole host of machines, 5 series or higher will see you good but they wont be cheap. :thumb:


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

justbeen to b and q. they have a mac 4 I think it was 500plh 130 bar. it was a beast in size. £179 with 15% off. any good


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

backzilla said:


> justbeen to b and q. they have a mac 4 I think it was 500plh 130 bar. it was a beast in size. £179 with 15% off. any good


It's prolly more than 500l/h but yeah should be good, would get a Lavor at that budget and a foam lance and still have some change for some snow foam product.



That is the cheap lavor bottle in action costs £6 and 100ml of AG pressure wash solution :thumb:


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

backzilla said:


> justbeen to b and q. they have a mac 4 I think it was 500plh 130 bar. it was a beast in size. £179 with 15% off. any good


I would say yes. For the purpose of mating with a snow foam lance, the attachment should be the same as a Bosch one but to be sure make sure you compare carefully.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Yes you were unlucky with yours, i remember the saga you had *but that is unique* you must admit, as you know I use the wickes lavor machine and it has been going strong for nearly 2yrs and survived a battering and theft.


Unfortunately that's not the case. I had contact recently from someone with the same issues. i.e. Lavor not interested in customer care or warranty for that matter. I'm not saying it wasn't a good machine though as I really liked it when it was working.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Unfortunately that's not the case. I had contact recently from someone with the same issues. i.e. Lavor not interested in customer care or warranty for that matter. I'm not saying it wasn't a good machine though as I really liked it when it was working.


Ok unique was not the best choice of word, but you get the idea, my RAC and Powercraft (karcher) didnt last long, the RAC one the trigger lance had split on the seam and the powercraft started hunting really badly and lost power, I have a karcher in the back which somebody had given me as it was hunting and was ok for low pressure but didnt want to know when trying the high pressure mode, I have another lavor unit which was donated to me, a very old unit, nice flexible hose but just not long enough  There was a good tech/ customer support guy at Lavor Uk called Simon but he has left now. Fortunately my unit has served me well and I can only go on my direct experience.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Ok unique was not the best choice of word, but you get the idea, my RAC and Powercraft (karcher) didnt last long, the RAC one the trigger lance had split on the seam and the powercraft started hunting really badly and lost power, I have a karcher in the back which somebody had given me as it was hunting and was ok for low pressure but didnt want to know when trying the high pressure mode, I have another lavor unit which was donated to me, a very old unit, nice flexible hose but just not long enough  There was a good tech/ customer support guy at Lavor Uk called Simon but he has left now. Fortunately my unit has served me well and I can only go on my direct experience.


That's true. My guess is though that their machines are good for the money but they're just not really happy about loosing money on warranties and at least two instancies seem to support this view.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> That's true. My guess is though that their machines are good for the money but they're just not really happy about loosing money on warranties and at least two instancies seem to support this view.


Whern mine started hunting they were helpful enough on the phone and offered to collect it , but I couldnt be without my unit (I would take it to bed with me but for the mrs) You will always hear of horror stories with any manufacturer/supplier, My colleague has a karcher ordered from Amazon, it is now out of warranty but they have looked after him 3 times (2 out of warranty)
but saying that he doesnt store it as he should and I think it gets frost damaged


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

I got one from B and Q. About £150 with the 15% off so close to what i wanted to spend. Just going to order my snow lance now. Thanks for all your help guys. Brett.
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...ndid=9786990&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=266980690

Just looking at the CYC site now trying to decide which attacment i need. i think it looks like the kranzle one. what do you think.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

backzilla said:


> I got one from B and Q. About £150 with the 15% off so close to what i wanted to spend. Just going to order my snow lance now. Thanks for all your help guys. Brett.
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...ndid=9786990&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=266980690


Dont forget to let us know how you get on with it :thumb:


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Ive edited my last post. Need more help. on fittments please. sorry. will let you guys know how i get on.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

backzilla said:


> Ive edited my last post. Need more help. on fittments please. sorry. will let you guys know how i get on.


 I think somebody today posted a pic of all the major manufacturer s lance connection type, I think (but not sure) yours maybe made by bosch


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Just to let you know i ve placed my order. I contacted Tim at CYC and he said its the kranzle fittment. Thanks again.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

backzilla said:


> Just to let you know i ve placed my order. I contacted Tim at CYC and he said its the kranzle fittment. Thanks again.


Kranzle eh? I wonder if beneath the Mac label it is really a Kranzle machine :argie:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

It's an M22 (female?) thread.
If you describe it to Tim at CYC or Mark at ABD, as external thread, then they should know which one your needs.


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Backzilla, you say you got 15% of the price aswell. Is this a special offer on at the moment or did you have access to the OAP discount? That washer looks like a pretty good one for the money.

Dunc


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

No that was the price. was in the sale. I thought it was a good price as well. was the last one in my store so thought id snap it up. Looks well made and it weighs a ton. comes with 10metre hose as well.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Had a blarge with one of these today - quite a decent machine for rinsing with.
Will be testing out the Makita HW131 (all being well) soon, so will be able to compare the two, and see what the extra £100 (currently) brings on the Makita front.


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Bit the bullet yesterday and ordered the karcher 3.99 from amazon. Probably not the best but it's a good price on offer.I will only use it once a week. Just got to wait for Polished Bliss to open now to get the Lance and meg's hyper wash. 
P.s, what do you guy's think of the meg's wash mitt's?

Dunc


----------



## ncarring (Mar 18, 2006)

Avanti said:


> That is the cheap lavor bottle in action costs £6 and 100ml of AG pressure wash solution :thumb:


Where is this cheapo bottle available from? Ta.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

chunky79 said:


> P.s, what do you guy's think of the meg's wash mitt's?


They're mediocre at best.
Most tend to use the Eurow one, or sold by sheepskinshop.
Others will be opting for something rather special one of our vendor members should be offering shortly.


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

PJS said:


> Others will be opting for something rather special one of our vendor members should be offering shortly.


Should i wait then? What have i missed? I was going to buy one from polished bliss this week.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you need a new mitt now, then get one, perhaps this weekend? - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99292


----------



## Exelero (Jan 2, 2009)

i was going to get the autobrite gun what is you guys take on that?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't they sell foam cannons in the States?
Still, if you're buying one from Mark, you should have no worries.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=4401 found this link for a karcher k6.80 for £145! Any good? Seems to be pretty cheap and should be a nice upgrade from my k235


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Specs say all the right things - so it may well be plenty good enough, but I think I'd probably spend the slight extra and opt for the Makita HW130.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99043
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97452
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98786
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97635
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99556


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

RichieLee said:


> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=4401 found this link for a karcher k6.80 for £145! Any good? Seems to be pretty cheap and should be a nice upgrade from my k235


There are some stores selling refurbished models, don't know if that is but you might want to call and check.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

PJS said:


> Specs say all the right things - so it may well be plenty good enough, but I think I'd probably spend the slight extra and opt for the Makita HW130.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99043
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97452
> ...


The makita sounds like a worthy alternative. What connector is it though as I've already got a karcher foam lance. Although I'll probably get a new lance anyway. Also what's the diff between this model and the karcher? What made you opt for the makita?

cheers


----------



## B8Andy (Sep 9, 2008)

Bought a Karcher K5.55M for £159 from Dyas on New Year's Day (20% off deal) to replace my 4.99 which has been pulsing and losing pressure (not obvious until I first tried my foam lance!). Got a good 10 years or so out of the 4.99 so can't complain. 

Haven't had the opportunity to use it yet though because of the freezing weather 

I'll vouch for the sheepskinshop mitts. 2 for £12 including P&P is a good deal and the one that I have used is still as good as new after three months of bi-weekly use on two cars.

Andy


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

RichieLee said:


> The makita sounds like a worthy alternative. What connector is it though as I've already got a karcher foam lance. Although I'll probably get a new lance anyway. Also what's the diff between this model and the karcher? What made you opt for the makita?
> 
> cheers


Don't forget you might just need to buy a new adapter for your existing lance


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

RichieLee said:


> The makita sounds like a worthy alternative. What connector is it though as I've already got a karcher foam lance. Although I'll probably get a new lance anyway. Also what's the diff between this model and the karcher? What made you opt for the makita?
> 
> cheers


As daveg says, speak to whomever you bought the lance from, and see if they can/will offer an exchange/upgrade to the M22 connection you'll need, if you go the Makita HW131 route.

As for why have I been suggesting Makita (and B&Q's Mac4) - I did a helluva lot of research into pressure washers during the summer, and whilst Kranzle is heralded as the creme de la creme, I thought otherwise after comparing specs and design.
A conversation with the manufacturer revealed they produce for Makita and B&Q, and I'm sure others too.
As a result, I'm fairly confident, Makita haven't attached their name to any old tat, and after the Area Sales chap dropped off the HW131, and chatted with me for over an hour, I'm all the more sure that you get more for your money than the correspondingly priced Altos/Karchers/etc.

From that, I expect the HW130 to be every bit as good value for its money, with the underbody nozzle being a nice touch, so saving buyers having to spend more again on one. Pity they seem to have overlooked the same thing for the HW131, but then the money was probably spent on something better suited to a £480 (RRP) machine.
If you are playing at that price point, buying a £30 underbody lance attachment is neither here nor there.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Karchers/et al, are a pile of poo, and everyone with one, should dump it immediately - but if you're looking to spend a reasonable amount on a pressure washer, don't just automatically consider the most commonly thought of brands, irrespective of price.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd opt for a Stihl PW ours is 8 Years old and still going strong (and has had some really heavy useage bordering on industrial use (we chemically paint stripped the whole house which is detached and used the PW to take the stripper off) noticed the other day it uses a WAP all metal pump ( i was re-replacing the flex as i made the mistake of not getting artic cable and it was a right tangled mess ((the original got chaffed))










it uses the Hobby/Bosch foam lance connector

they are about £220-£250 but they are a really solid bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

B8Andy said:


> Bought a Karcher K5.55M for £159 from Dyas on New Year's Day (20% off deal) to replace my 4.99 which has been pulsing and losing pressure (not obvious until I first tried my foam lance!). Got a good 10 years or so out of the 4.99 so can't complain.
> Andy


Yeh my k235 is pulsing and losing pressure at the minute too which is why i'm looking to get a new one. The tiny k2 was meant as a stop gap anyway, had it for about a year or 2 now bloody student budget 

cheers for the advice guys, I may well stump for the makita then. Will probably get a new lance, my one is knackered anyway from when I tried to fix it before.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

PJS said:


> As daveg says, speak to whomever you bought the lance from, and see if they can/will offer an exchange/upgrade to the M22 connection you'll need, if you go the Makita route.


Would that be the short reach male connection or the long reach then? I guess I'll have to wait for the PW to arrive first.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

RichieLee said:


> ..... Will probably get a new lance, my one is knackered anyway from when I tried to fix it before.





RichieLee said:


> Would that be the short reach male connection or the long reach then? I guess I'll have to wait for the PW to arrive first.


Presuming you bought your lance from ABD, then speak to Mark first - he may be able to do you a refurb deal with the M22 connection.
I'll get a few pics later on today, so you can see what's what.
I believe the HW130 is the same as the 131.

Edit:
After a bit of reading, I believe the cheaper HW130 doesn't have M22 threaded connections, but a twist-on/off type similar to the Bosch.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5133

Best have a chat with Mark (or Tim if you got it from him) and see what they come up with.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

I just bought the HW130 after your advice mighty PJS. Only time will tell to see what connection it is  Thanks, it'd be nice to try something different to the karcher anyway, looks like a decent bit of kit.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see your impressions with it - I hope it was worth the "risk" of going with a relative "unknown".
As I said above, Makita are very well known (and widely used) for their power tools in the construction/building trade, so I'm highly expectant that they've put a lot of effort into making sure their range of pw's, are all that they should be for their specs and selling price.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Avanti said:


> That is the cheap lavor bottle in action costs £6 and 100ml of AG pressure wash solution :thumb:


That is very impressive, i have just been out a Nilfisk which came with a foam bottle so will be trying that next weekend to see if it works


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

PJS said:


> It'll be interesting to see your impressions with it - I hope it was worth the "risk" of going with a relative "unknown".
> As I said above, Makita are very well known (and widely used) for their power tools in the construction/building trade, so I'm highly expectant that they've put a lot of effort into making sure their range of pw's, are all that they should be for their specs and selling price.


well I got the new pressure washer, it's great on initial impressions! Not had a proper go at it just put it together so to speak. I know of Makita already as my brother has a few mak tools and they're of great quality. No exceptions in this pressure washer too! Full write up to follow when I get the chance to detail my car again but it seems a hell of a lot more powerful than the previous k235. I blew the attachment off the end when I didnt screw the connector on properly :lol:

I got it for approx £175 along with a 1l of car washing detergent and 5L of universal detergent and a whole host of different screw on accessories. Thanks PJS. Looks like it was a good buy.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a bit late now, but I wanted to let you know that I have a Makita H130 and have not been able to get an adapter for use with a foam lance. None of the five common ones will fit, the Bosch seemed the nearest so I tried modifying it but it leaked too much. The Makita is fine in all other respects, it`s just this one niggle, it gets right up my nose when manufacturers do this. The best I can come up with at the moment is to fit a Karcher hose and gun onto the Makita. It will fit `cos I have done it, I have a Karcher adapter in the post from I4detailing, might even be here, the postie has left a card as I was out earlier on. If you find a way round this please post it up, there must be others in the same situation, i.e. have a cyc foam lance and a Makita and can`t use the one with the other.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Have you looked at the Lavor fitting as a possibility?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1290230


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

PJS said:


> Have you looked at the Lavor fitting as a possibility?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1290230


Yes, I ordered the foam lance from cyc and Tim sent it with a Lavor connecter as he thought that the Makita used a Lavor. It will not fit though, so I got a Bosch adapter but that wouldn`t fit either. It seemed that the strengthening webs were preventing it from entering fully so I machined them off. Goes in now but leaks so badly that nothing comes out of the lance ! There must be some subtle difference in the `o` ring diameter.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

I would be astonished if Ritchielee fits a Lavor adapter into his H130, I`ve just been out to the garage to recheck, the Lavor is a bigger diameter that the Makita fitting. I`m not saying that it`s impossible, just that I`m not prepared to force it home and risk damaging the Makita gun. Looking at the three fittings, Makita Bosch and Lavor, it is difficult to tell from a piccie why they will not fit, it`s only when you have them on the bench that the differences become apparent.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Just making the connection now - you posted the same thing on CYC's forum recently, hence my link in this thread.
I must admit, this connector business hacks me off no end - it'd be better if there was a universal fit for the low-mid end machines. At least at the higher end, the M22 threaded connector is pretty much universally adopted.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

quote < I must admit, this connector business hacks me off no end > quote.
Amen to that PJ, I have a box full of adapters that I have accumulated in just the last twelve months, I bought spare lances from B&Q that came with four adapters, none fit the Makita. I also have a few Hozelok tools, they have a nice universal snap on fitting, sometimes dribble a bit but worth persevering with. Makita use this type on the inlet, so why not have it on their appliances as well ? I wouldn`t mind so much if Makita were in the accessory business but afaik they don`t "do" any, so why oh why pick a fitting that no one else uses?


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

hey guys I just got my Lance through today. It's a Autobrite direct jobby with a brass fitment. I'll have a go at fitting it but we will see what comes of it.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

Just tried it, it doesnt fit  the bloody connector is too big by the looks of things.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

is it possible to get another gun for the Makita HW130 with say a kranzle type or M22 fitment as opposed to what looks like a lavor fitment as all this is quite annoying to be honest. I dont fancy trying to cut down a brass connector. Plus the gun just looks screw on so I cant see the problem.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

zedzedeleven said:


> quote < I must admit, this connector business hacks me off no end > quote.
> Amen to that PJ, I have a box full of adapters that I have accumulated in just the last twelve months, I bought spare lances from B&Q that came with four adapters, none fit the Makita. I also have a few Hozelok tools, they have a nice universal snap on fitting, sometimes dribble a bit but worth persevering with. Makita use this type on the inlet, so why not have it on their appliances as well ? I wouldn`t mind so much if Makita were in the accessory business but afaik they don`t "do" any, so why oh why pick a fitting that no one else uses?


Annoyed to hear you're having problems with yours too zed. Looks like I'm in the same boat now then! Have you actually tried fitting a new gun to the PW? I might try it with my old karcher gun.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, I can fit (and have tested) a Karcher hose and gun to the Makita 130. Unscrew the Makita hose at the body (depressurise it first) and the Karcher just screws on. I`m not saying it`s a perfect fit because the fittings are different and the bore in the Karcher is smaller and may affect the delivery rate. As far as modifying the Lavor adapter goes I don`t think it`s as simple as just filing down the lugs. The diameter of the "o" ring spigot is different too. This is crucial as the bayonet fitting just holds the foam lance in place but the "o" ring stops it leaking. The up side is that more attachments are available from Karcher and with the Karcher hose and gun in place you can use them. Always assuming that your Karcher hose fitting is the same as mine ! good luck with it.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

P.S. Here we go again! I have got two Karcher guns and hoses and they are both different One gun is attached to the hose with a clip, rather like a square circlip, and the other has no visible means of detaching it from the hose which means you will probably have to take the gun apart. It also means the gun will not fit on the Makita hose. You will have to swap the hose and gun over. Good innit.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

I suppose that you could try to source a gun off a Makita 131, if PJS is correct it comes with a screw fitting M22 end which would be nice. Assuming of course that it will fit the 130, no guarantees is there !


----------

